

Google to unveil new Nexus phones on October 29th - bmunro
https://plus.google.com/113238550815846424978/posts/4V2Q9FFVzUf

======
mdwrigh2
Note this is an _unofficial_ page.
<https://plus.google.com/113238550815846424978/about>

